# BOWLING GREEN, OH:"Bandit" - Young white GSD Needs a Home or Rescue Now!!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Bandit is a 2 1/2 yr old intact male white German Shepherd currently at the Wood County Dog Shelter in Bowling Green, OH.

Bandit is an owner-surrender because the family was afraid he would knock down the grandchildren. Bandit loves humans, but he needs to be an "only dog" as he has shown aggression toward other dogs. It is unknown how he is with cats since there are none at the shelter. He takes treats nicely and loves human attention. We are unsure if he is housebroken as supposedly he's lived as an outdoor dog and it is difficult to determine in the kennel situation. 

Bandit has until Thursday, February 5th to find a home or rescue. He would make a wonderful pet for a one-dog family.

Bandit's neuter, vetting and heartworm testing will be sponsored by the Friends of the Wood County Dog Shelter. There is no pull fee for 501c3 rescues. The adoption fee is $75 which includes a 2015 Wood County dog license and $50 voucher to be used for neuter or vetting, but since Bandit's neuter, vetting and heartworm testing are being sponsored by the Friends of Wood County Dog Shelter, the voucher can be used for future vetting needs. 

Bowling Green, OH is about 20 miles south of Toledo and the shelter is very easy access off of I-75. *

*BANDIT*



















https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31319344/

*Wood County Dog Shelter
1912 East Gypsy Lane Road
Bowling Green, OH 43402
419-354-9242*


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Raysmom, are you networking him on FB? There are several GSD FB groups that are extremely active -- I think you'll get him a lot of attention there, as the photos are great. Once he's on FB, people are likely to start pledging if a rescue will pull him, and that's sometimes a huge help for transport etc.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*GREAT NEWS!!!!! Bandit was adopted today!!! :happyboogie: *


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah for bandit!


----------

